# FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

I realized as of today, my NYS inspection is up. I had a CEL for something I knowingly did, so I put things back to normal and cleared the codes. If you don't already know, your CEL's will clear when you clear the codes, but readiness tests all must be passed again in order for you to pass inspection. Normally, simply driving around for a few days will allow the ECU to re-test everything and reset readiness codes to 'passed'. However, I did not have the liberty of waiting. 
There is a procedure to pass all the tests using vag-com while sitting still, but MOST of the tests can be passed by a simple run around town. 
After driving the car about 5 miles, I checked and all readiness was passed except secondary air and evap emissions. I did some searching, and found the answer of how, with vag-com, you can easily pass these tests rather than drive for days for them to pass on their own (provided there are no problems).... so I thought I'd share my findings in a topic that would be easy for people to find if they search. This information is already out there, but it took alittle digging to find exactly what I needed - so here it is, for anyone that found themselves in my situtation:
Passing Secondary Air Readiness:
1. Turn car on, let idle. Vag-com -> Engine / Measuring Blocks
2. Block 77 -> click GO
3. Raise RPM to 2k and hold it there, and click Basic Settings
4 Watch the channels, one of them should say Test ON, wait till it says Sys OK, or something like that. Readiness for secondary air should now be passed. Edit: Note- when you click basic settings while holding the revs, you will immediately drop back to idle, and no matter what you do with the gas pedal, nothing will happen. This, i'm assuming, is only pertaining to DBW 1.8t's like me.
Passing Evaporative Emissions Readiness:
1. Step one same as above
2. Block 70 -> click GO
3. Leave car IDLING, and click basic settings.
4. Same as above. Once block 70 passed, repeat from step 2 using block 71. 
Once in basic settings, these tests took anywhere from 10 seconds to just under a minute to pass. Close measuring blocks / basic settings and verify in readiness that everything's cool, and you're ready to pass inspection.










_Modified by Illegal Gardener at 4:35 PM 7-1-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (Illegal Gardener)*

Something I didn't know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (QuickK03Crap)*

adding to FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Something I didn't know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome... hope it helps ya someday

_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_adding to FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good stuff


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (Illegal Gardener)*

just got back from the inspection, everything went totally smooth.
one more thing to note - you need to have NO CEL'S do do these readiness insta-tests. i remember reading that these tests will not run / run properly if you have an active CEL.
rock on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (Illegal Gardener)*

great stuff guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

useful! If your car doesn't immediatly fail the readyness code, you could pass this way.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*

You dont have to leave the car idling for block 20. i believe


----------



## RichB (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (Illegal Gardener)*

Greta info, but there is one small inaccuracy in regards to NYS's VIP (OBD2) inspection program:
2000 and up cars: Allowed to have 1 (one) readiness code not set.
1996 to 2000 cars: Allowed to have 2 (two) readiness codes not set
No need to force that last readiness code to be set.... _especially if the test that the car runs to set that readiness flag might detect something wrong and throw a CEL._








Of course, if your check engine light is ON you will fail, but you can pass with a soft code set in the ECU. For example, I had the somewhat common cat eff DTC set in my ECU (16804 - Catalyst System Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold P0420 - 35 - 10 - Intermittent as read by vag-com) set on my car (no check engine light lit) and my 03 GTI passed inspection a few weeks ago without any problem.


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (RichB)*

ya know, i saw some people mention that, but i didn't want to chance it. that's good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
btw, getting on the parkway this morning, cop standing in the middle of the on ramp checking reg / inspections.


----------



## RichB (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FYI - Readiness: Secondary Air & Evaporative Emissions (Illegal Gardener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Illegal Gardener* »_
btw, getting on the parkway this morning, cop standing in the middle of the on ramp checking reg / inspections.









Up here (I am assuming you are downstate in either Westchester or on the Island) they were doing the same thing about a month ago on the intersate entrance just down the road from me ... they were also checking for seat-belt use too.
When I found the soft code last month and I had my inspection comming up very soon, it motivated me to do a bunch of reading/research about the NYS VIP inspection program!







My info is straight from NY State gov't websites and from talking to the Tech who did my inspection (I watched the whole process - I also read through a on-line training program I found before about doing the OBDII inspection with the inspcetion computer and stuff!).


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

yes, that's exactly what they did down here (the island)... nice way to make money i suppose. 
good to know, as it could have saved me alittle trouble.... but hey, now everyone knows how to reset their ecu, drive around the block, vag a couple things and have 100% readiness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
that is especially good to know for the people who have busted evap canisters and can't pass the evap readiness - i saw a wealth of threads about that.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

good info IG..
I'm just currious though.. 
Did fixing the readiness bits change the way your car behaves?? 
Does it idle better? Run stronger? make girls remove clothing?


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

my girlfriend hates my car. however good or bad it runs makes no difference on how much clothes she takes off.
these readiness codes make 1,000,000% no difference on how your car runs, only how well it can pass emissions


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_make girls remove clothing?

doesn't every 1.8T "BT or not" do that?


----------



## l3urton10 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

i put my secondary air pump and everything back in my car and have the fallowing codes... p1118, p0238, p0106... is it possible to clear these codes somehow? they all seam to be electrical...


----------



## JosephShaw (Dec 28, 2000)

I had this problem after clearing codes, and all of them came back after driving home from the inspection place except secondary air. When I tried to access Block 77, it can't connect. I'm not sure how to proceed from there.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Up from the dead, but has anyone run into a situation where the test for these two systems just won't run? My tests for this just sit forever. At one point, it said "'abort", but usually it just says "test on" and doesn't budge. No codes, and output tests are all positive.


----------



## jhirsch123 (May 6, 2004)

I have the same error with my Vag-Com. "Abort"... I just found this thread searching for the solution so it's good to see someone else had this problem recently.

It seemed to happen right after I upgraded to version 11 from 10.6 or so... I've written Ross-Tech and we'll see what they say. In the meantime, I'm going to try to do it manually like you have written here... I'll post what I hear from Ross Tech.


----------



## dubwithdrawals (Oct 6, 2008)

couple errors here. 1 the secondary air and evap are done at idle when setting with scanner. 2 cars that are 2000 MY are still allowed 2 monitors not to be set, 2001 and up are only allowed one to not be ready


----------



## veracocha (Oct 23, 2015)

*help !*



Illegal Gardener said:


> I realized as of today, my NYS inspection is up. I had a CEL for something I knowingly did, so I put things back to normal and cleared the codes. If you don't already know, your CEL's will clear when you clear the codes, but readiness tests all must be passed again in order for you to pass inspection. Normally, simply driving around for a few days will allow the ECU to re-test everything and reset readiness codes to 'passed'. However, I did not have the liberty of waiting.
> There is a procedure to pass all the tests using vag-com while sitting still, but MOST of the tests can be passed by a simple run around town.
> After driving the car about 5 miles, I checked and all readiness was passed except secondary air and evap emissions. I did some searching, and found the answer of how, with vag-com, you can easily pass these tests rather than drive for days for them to pass on their own (provided there are no problems).... so I thought I'd share my findings in a topic that would be easy for people to find if they search. This information is already out there, but it took alittle digging to find exactly what I needed - so here it is, for anyone that found themselves in my situtation:
> Passing Secondary Air Readiness:
> ...



Sorry for the topic bump ,


My car is BFQ 1.6L 8v ... 


When I look readiness , only secondary air injection "failed or incomplete" I did this procudere that you describing but always "Test off" ! it is not skip to "Test On" ...What Am I do ?


btw :Sorry for my English ...


----------

